# Excel Drop Down Feld Falscheingabe verhindern



## Axor (10. August 2007)

Ich hab in einer Eingabemaske Drop Down Felder welche mit VBA gefüllt werden.

Schreibt man nun etwas in das DropDown Feld wird der Eintrag vervollständigt.

z.B. Man tippt A ein und es kommt direkt ein Eintrag der mit A beginnt.

Schreibt man dort nun XYZ rein, obwohl es keinen Eintrag der so lautet gibt - wird XYZ trotzdem akzeptiert.
Wie kann ich erreichen, dass im Drop Down Feld keine falschen Einträge eingetragen werden aber die Autovervollständigung trotzdem aktiv ist.

Sozusagen eine Fehlermeldung sobald der Fokus vom DropDown Feld entfernt wird und ein nicht passender Eintrag drinnen steht!


----------



## Leola13 (10. August 2007)

Hai,

manuell geht dies über Daten - Gültigkeit. 
Ob das auch funktiniert, wenn ein Makro im Spiel ist weiss ich nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Axor (10. August 2007)

Funktioniert nicht da die Daten nicht aus einer im Tabelleblatt befindlichen Liste stammen sondern eben per VBA eingefügt werden.

Hätte gehofft, dass simple Konfigurationen in den DropDown Eigenschaften reichen
Hab da auch MatchRequired gefunden, allerdings ändert sich seltsamerweise nichts


----------

